# What About Plant Problems Board?



## OmegaVermelho (Sep 28, 2006)

What do u think about having a board just for that???Imo it would be nice to have a board just for that due to the common problems growers run across in the growing process, i think that would help to keep the boards "clean" too and save mods and users time..Peace and Pot


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 19, 2006)

YO OMEGA!!!

a board or a forum?

cheers


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Oct 20, 2006)

Yo GK!!!

i think it&#180;s called a board dude, a place just like "indoor growing" or "hydroponics" but just for plant probs...that would kick some ass


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Oct 20, 2006)

board or forum it doesn't matter. we all understand. i agree with omega. it would clean up this place some. this way newbs such as myself would know exactly where to go to get help instead of asking the same questions every week.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 20, 2006)

"Plant Problem"

I like it...
You should be in charge of that forum Omega!!! : )


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Oct 21, 2006)

Garden Knowm said:


> "Plant Problem"
> 
> I like it...
> You should be in charge of that forum Omega!!! : )



LOLLLLL my knowledge is very limited my friend....helping out noob growers is one thing, plant probs is a whole new dimension....


----------



## veinarde (Dec 13, 2006)

my plant has been growing great and has been buuding for a couple of weeks but has suddenly started to drope looks real bad i have not changed anything but it does not look good any ideas if u like i can email pic but have prob putting pics on chat room lol nplz help my plant


----------



## mogie (Dec 13, 2006)

You are still going to have newbies asking questions instead of reading or researching for themselves. I don't know if they are lazy or just want an instant answer. But they seem unable to do a google search and the same basic questions are posted over and over. So the question is how do you get them to read a board?


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Dec 13, 2006)

mogie said:


> You are still going to have newbies asking questions instead of reading or researching for themselves. I don't know if they are lazy or just want an instant answer. But they seem unable to do a google search and the same basic questions are posted over and over. So the question is how do you get them to read a board?


The idea is to get the newbies or anyone for that mather to focus their plants problems and post them in the same BOARD, why????cause next time billy´s plants show signs of nute burn and he doesnt know what to do he sees a board called "PLANTS PROBLEMS" he will more the likely post there (i know i know there are allways morons that dont read shit) by doing this even if we get 50 noobs every month asking th same shit they will all be "guided" to the same board and hopefully start reading when they see some topics threads rellated to their prob...or NOT..loll


----------



## masterkush (Jan 1, 2007)

i've tried to find out what was wrong with my plants on google but it didn't work i search for about 4 hours and got tired of it 


anyways my plant is growing outside in a greenhouse of course for the winter it seems that the leaves are going from yellow to brown and falling off and it's going from the bottom leaves up and the other day i saw a string shaped something no clue on one of the leaves and was turning brown i don't know if it's too much chemicals too less or just a bug helppppppppppp plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Jan 1, 2007)

does it look like any type of leaf damage done by a insect?


----------



## masterkush (Nov 13, 2007)

nevermind i got it straighten out but i got a deformed plant not much of a probleme but i grew this plant from seed and the first set of leafs the single leaf it grew a second baby leaf on the side on both leaves and there not big just tiny its kind of wierd never seen it before


----------



## guysk8r1717 (Dec 3, 2010)

masterkush said:


> nevermind i got it straighten out but i got a deformed plant not much of a probleme but i grew this plant from seed and the first set of leafs the single leaf it grew a second baby leaf on the side on both leaves and there not big just tiny its kind of wierd never seen it before


ive seen that once before it was the craziest looking leaf


----------

